# Picture update!!



## layers_for_days (Apr 13, 2016)

I love how dark the red is in the golden sexlinks and the leghorns are just being leghorns lol!!






also when should I stop feeding them peep feed


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

So pretty


----------



## layers_for_days (Apr 13, 2016)

When should I stop feeding them the feed I posted


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I think general consent is some where around 4 or 5 months.


----------



## layers_for_days (Apr 13, 2016)

nannypattyrn said:


> I think general consent is some where around 4 or 5 months.


So I should keep using the stuff I'm using until 4 or 5months?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes.......


----------



## layers_for_days (Apr 13, 2016)

Ok thanks!!!!


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

I love how the one leghorn by the water is looking directly into the camera! It's like she's posing


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Jess, LOL I see that too!

How many RN's are on this forum?


----------



## kgb6days (Apr 1, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> Jess, LOL I see that too!
> 
> How many RN's are on this forum?


I'm an RN in NC. Have been for 35 years


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm guessing several...Hi kg! I'm an RN in Oklahoma for 30 years.  I don't know where the time has gone!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm retired from nursing!


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

layers_for_days said:


> also when should I stop feeding them peep feed
> View attachment 20208


 Purina (Land O Lakes) produces junk in my opinion. I arrive at that opinion due to recalls for inadequate nutrient levels in feed numerous times in their past. Find a good starter/grower feed ration that is non-medicated, and has around 18-20% protein. You can switch egg producing pullets to a layer ration at around 5 months or when you see your first egg.

Most medicated (Amprolium treated) feed is recommended for the first 16 weeks of life by mills who produce it. Unfortunately, Coccidiosis is a threat beyond 16 weeks of a bird's life. A chicken will complete maturity at around 9 months of age, and it has been proven through numerous trials when adequate levels of Amprolium are provided for chicks at least 2 weeks before being exposed to range/dirt, their immunity can resist infection from increased levels of Cocci protozoa.

Birds drink more than they eat. So it is more effective to provide adequate preventative levels of Amprolium in water, every 3-4 weeks for 5 days, and provide a dispersible powder poultry vitamin in water 2- 3 times each week, and probiotic powder once a week. Water should always be fresh and renewed daily. This is what I do and it has proven beneficial compared to other methods I've used over the years. I do this until they reach 7-9 months of age.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I was an LPN for 23yrs in Ohio.Do I count?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> I was an LPN for 23yrs in Ohio.Do I count?


YES you do. I've always thought that it's the LPN's that get overworked. Anytime I had LPN's to "oversee" I thought they all were remarkable. In a NICU, most nurses didn't want them there, but I thought it was great . So you do count and being an LPN you deserve a medal to have put up with all the $hit you have had.

One night I have 3 r/o sepsis patients, mostly running an antibiotic but full term babies in beds, and had three students, and explained what to do to bathe and take vitals and feed and they figured it all out. Other nurses just let them watch!!! How stupid. They couldn't run a med, but the rest was all good and I didn't have to stand there and watch. I was 10 -15 feet away feeding my own baby and answering questions.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I completely agree with Karen, CQ!! Some of the best teachers I ever had were LPNs and the hardest workers..


----------



## kgb6days (Apr 1, 2016)

chickenqueen said:


> I was an LPN for 23yrs in Ohio.Do I count?


ABSOLUTELY! I loved working with LPNs-some of the best nurses I know


----------

